# Art/Object Issues > Conservation >  Blog reporting on WAAC meeting in Portland

## T. Ashley McGrew

If you are not familiar with it *WAAC* (Western Association for Art Conservation) is one of the most relevant conservation organizations anywhere. 
With an orientation that is innately friendly to the work we do as "practitioners" in the collections care field, they provide valuable information that tends to be actually meaningful.

Here is a link to a blog reporting on the meeting. I found the description on Day 3 of digital reproduction of textiles for conservation treatment to be particularly interesting. 
*LINK HERE*

Like so many of us, my interest far exceeds my actual reach! That is how it is supposed to be right?
Please post any information that you may come across that you find interesting. I guarantee that there are others among us who share your perspective.

Cheers

----------


## Paul Brewin

"Photoshop conserve that later..." -- never would have thought of that, what an interesting technique!

----------


## Dan Cull

@ T. Ashley McGrew -- Thanks for linking my blog post. I'm glad you found the posts useful. I recently published a full review of the conference *over at e-conservation* that you might also be interested in. (I also corrected the horrible spelling on the blog post - it's what comes with writing posts late at night during a conference!) 

@ Paul Brewin -- the 'photoshop conserve that later' was always my classes sarky joke during our photoshop training; I'd never thought of it as an alternative to hand dying textile though before... the print dyes (using exactly the same conservation grade dyes as well) really looked great. Close up its obvious (of course) that it's not original, but, from a very short distance away its very integrated.. if you're ever over at LACMA its worth checking out their hanging textiles - several of which have used this technique.       

Cheers, 

Dan

----------

